# BBQ Anyone



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I got into a nice chat with :eevis in August when he introduced himself as a BBQ guy. We had just built our deck and I bought a new grill with a built in smoke box in it, etc. Anyway, I had a party for 18 of my family members this weekend for my kid's birthday. Just wanted to get :eevis' and any others opinions on these ribs. I rubbed them with brown sugar, garlic powder, adobo, chili powder, kosher salt, pepper ans smoke paprika. Used hickory in the smoke box and let them go for 6 hours at 220. Everyone loved them. I also did a 8 pound filet mignon and buffalo chicken. I love the BBQ.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome! :tu Man, I smelled 'em cooking all the way out here in Cali!


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

WOW that looks pretty dog-on good.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That looks damn good man. :tu


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah those ribs look GOOD! BBQ is my favorite food ... along with Mexican, Greek, Italian ... well, I just love food! But BBQ is definitely in my top 5 favorites. At that low temp for that length of time, I bet those ribs just fell apart because they were so tender! :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TheTraveler said:


> Yeah those ribs look GOOD! BBQ is my favorite food ... along with Mexican, Greek, Italian ... well, I just love food! But BBQ is definitely in my top 5 favorites. At that low temp for that length of time, I bet those ribs just fell apart because they were so tender! :dr :dr :dr :dr


They really did just come apart. I like you, love all food. Indian, Thai, Ethiopian, Italian, etc. But to me there is nothing like the BBQ. I did a Christmas Eve BBQ one year and made Blue Cheese crusted Filet Mignons outside in 20 degree weather but what a great thing.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

The ribs look delicious, but that is one nice looking grill! What brand is it!?

Bob R in OKC


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

okbrewer said:


> The ribs look delicious, but that is one nice looking grill! What brand is it!?
> 
> Bob R in OKC


Its a charmglow. I got it at Home Depot (end of season on sale) for about $500. It comes with 3 regular burners. 1000 inches of space. 2 drawers, a smoke box with it's own burner and two side burners. It's very enjoyable to work with.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

scottw said:


> Its a charmglow. I got it at Home Depot (end of season on sale) for about $500. It comes with 3 regular burners. 1000 inches of space. 2 drawers, a smoke box with it's own burner and two side burners. It's very enjoyable to work with.


Oh, it also comes with a rotisserie!! Did some chickens on it and it was awesome!


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome looking job on those ribs. They look like they have great color and good seperation of the meat from the bones. But don't ask us our opinion, the most important one is your own when it come to the Q :ss How did you think that they turned out? THat is really the most important opinion. Course if you decided to send me some me some leftovers, I could give you my thoughts. :tu Things look great!! how was the Filet?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Great looking ribs!

But for us folks here in the South - BBQ is a noun, not a verb. 










:dr


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here in GA, I use the BBQ and smoker all year long, the temps matter little to me. If the mood hits where I want something cooked outside I just go for it. 

For a teat sometimes, try making Buffalo Wings on the smoker or on the grill at around 220 degrees. Marinate in wing sauce and cook for 4 to 6 hours. :tu

Nice pics guys!!! :dr


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Awesome looking job on those ribs. They look like they have great color and good seperation of the meat from the bones. But don't ask us our opinion, the most important one is your own when it come to the Q :ss How did you think that they turned out? THat is really the most important opinion. Course if you decided to send me some me some leftovers, I could give you my thoughts. :tu Things look great!! how was the Filet?


My friend, I must say the food came out great. I can't believe we pulled it off with everything going on the past week but we did. My family was blown away by it .The ribs fell off the bone and I made a Single Barrel Bourbon BBQ sauce to go with them. I made the Filet rubbing it down with kosher salt, pepper and garlic and searing it on the grill. I served it with a Shittake Mushroom/Cabernet Sauce. If you can get down to Sussex, NJ, I will gladly serve you a fine plate of leftovers and open a nice bottle of wine, then we could take the boat out and have a smoke.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Here in GA, I use the BBQ and smoker all year long, the temps matter little to me. If the mood hits where I want something cooked outside I just go for it.
> 
> For a teat sometimes, try making Buffalo Wings on the smoker or on the grill at around 220 degrees. Marinate in wing sauce and cook for 4 to 6 hours. :tu
> 
> Nice pics guys!!! :dr


My wife went to Pickens County high school for two years. She is a country girl at heart. I love southern cooking.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Great looking ribs!
> 
> But for us folks here in the South - BBQ is a noun, not a verb.
> 
> ...


Where is the mustard slaw for that pork


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

scottw said:


> My friend, I must say the food came out great. I can't believe we pulled it off with everything going on the past week but we did. My family was blown away by it .The ribs fell off the bone and I made a Single Barrel Bourbon BBQ sauce to go with them. I made the Filet rubbing it down with kosher salt, pepper and garlic and searing it on the grill. I served it with a Shittake Mushroom/Cabernet Sauce. If you can get down to Sussex, NJ, I will gladly serve you a fine plate of leftovers and open a nice bottle of wine, then we could take the boat out and have a smoke.


If i ever get down there, I will gladly take you up on the offer. I am now planning a kind of mini-herf/football/BBQ/reason to hang out in the Man Cave. I will be sure to post some pics of the Brisket I am going to cook as well as the BBQ Tofu I will be doing for my veg. friend. Glad everything turned out great:chk


----------



## BHowe (Sep 15, 2008)

Rib's looked great! Nothing better then tending to something on the smoker and burning a nice cigar!

Oh, don't forget the beer!


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Great looking ribs!
> 
> But for us folks here in the South - BBQ is a noun, not a verb.
> 
> ...


I went to *BBQ-U*, they cleared the air. The verb is *GRILLIN'* - the noun is what you *EAT*! :r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Great looking ribs there! Now I can't wait until Saturday so I can do some.:chk


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

:eevis said:


> If i ever get down there, I will gladly take you up on the offer. I am now planning a kind of mini-herf/football/BBQ/reason to hang out in the Man Cave. I will be sure to post some pics of the Brisket I am going to cook as well as the BBQ Tofu I will be doing for my veg. friend. Glad everything turned out great:chk


I told my wife that the net thing i want to do is the brisket with some mesquite chips in the smoker. My daughter went vegetarian last year after being able to down racks of baby back ribs with me. If its not an imposition, could you tell me how you prepare the tofu? she is a vegetarian but her diet of ramen noodles and potato chips is not exactly the healthiest. to be able to include her in the backyard BBQ would be great and her birthday is in two weeks and I'd like to prepare her a nice meal.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Great looking ribs!
> 
> But for us folks here in the South - BBQ is a noun, not a verb.
> 
> ...


Man, I keep imagining that good lookin' sammich is smothered in that awesome vinegar-based Carolina BBQ sauce! MMMMMM GOOD! :dr


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TheTraveler said:


> Man, I keep imagining that good lookin' sammich is smothered in that awesome vinegar-based Carolina BBQ sauce! MMMMMM GOOD! :dr


You could put motor oil based BBQ sauce in that sangwich and it would be tasty. Love that pulled portk.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Not a problem with the tofu. I usually use firm or extra firm tofu. Make sure that you get rid of the extra water from it by wrapping it in a paper towel and placing a bowl or plate on top of it for an hour or two. I then cover it pretty heavily with the rub that I use, the same stuff i use for pork and brisket. I then put it on my smoker for however long it takes to reach temp. Not sure what that is exactly ust watm to hot, since you can eat the stuff raw and all, I don't think that it really matters. Througout the cook, I mop it with a combination of vinegar, mustard and A1 knockoff. my buddy is really a strict veggie, so i cook his on a different surface than the BBQ'd meat I am doing. If your daughter is a really strict vegetarian, have her look at you ingredients list. I always have my friend check you'd be suprised how much has meat products in it. (A1, worcesterschire sauce, etc...)

Another thing that i have done is Halve an eggplant lengthwise, hollow it out and grill it inside down. While that is going I whip some creamcheese , cheddar and rub together. When the first side is done, I put the cream cheese mixture into the hollowed out portion of the eggplant and cook until bubbly. I then usually have bagel chips or something to use to dip into the mixture
Hope this helps, if not PM me and we could probably see what we could come up with


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Another thing that i have done is Halve an eggplant lengthwise, hollow it out and grill it inside down. While that is going I whip some creamcheese , cheddar and rub together. When the first side is done, I put the cream cheese mixture into the hollowed out portion of the eggplant and cook until bubbly. I then usually have bagel chips or something to use to dip into the mixture


Wow, that sounds good too!

That's it, I'm unsubscribing from this thread before I get uncontrollable snack urges!


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry bout that.  I can talk about hot dogs or spahetti-o's or something


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Sorry bout that. I can talk about hot dogs or spahetti-o's or something


Nah, I like them too. Guess I'm just a sucker for food!


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

From age 5 to 10, they were all my parents could get me to eat, at leat my tastes have expanded


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

That looks delicious!! :tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Not a problem with the tofu. I usually use firm or extra firm tofu. Make sure that you get rid of the extra water from it by wrapping it in a paper towel and placing a bowl or plate on top of it for an hour or two. I then cover it pretty heavily with the rub that I use, the same stuff i use for pork and brisket. I then put it on my smoker for however long it takes to reach temp. Not sure what that is exactly ust watm to hot, since you can eat the stuff raw and all, I don't think that it really matters. Througout the cook, I mop it with a combination of vinegar, mustard and A1 knockoff. my buddy is really a strict veggie, so i cook his on a different surface than the BBQ'd meat I am doing. If your daughter is a really strict vegetarian, have her look at you ingredients list. I always have my friend check you'd be suprised how much has meat products in it. (A1, worcesterschire sauce, etc...)
> 
> Another thing that i have done is Halve an eggplant lengthwise, hollow it out and grill it inside down. While that is going I whip some creamcheese , cheddar and rub together. When the first side is done, I put the cream cheese mixture into the hollowed out portion of the eggplant and cook until bubbly. I then usually have bagel chips or something to use to dip into the mixture
> Hope this helps, if not PM me and we could probably see what we could come up with


 pretty damn creative my friend. I found a zucchini bigger than an elephants undercarriage at a farmers market up here and roasted it, carved it our and stuffed it with quinoa (keen-wa), pepper, zucchini and almond stuffing, that went over pretty good but i love the dip idea. We could come up with a few things. i also make a 4 potato hash that will make a grown man cry, I usually add a bit of rib tip (shredded) or pancetta for the non veggies.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TheTraveler said:


> Wow, that sounds good too!
> 
> That's it, I'm unsubscribing from this thread before I get uncontrollable snack urges!


I think people call that the munchies :ss


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

BBQ'd 7.25 lbs of brisket last Thursday, came out great, have my stock for the winter. Went to a favorite BBQ restaurant on Saturday. Life is good.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

MadAl said:


> BBQ'd 7.25 lbs of brisket last Thursday, came out great, have my stock for the winter. Went to a favorite BBQ restaurant on Saturday. Life is good.


You need to send over some pics of that brisket or better yet, send over the brisket and keep the pics for yourself:tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

man that brand new grill on that brand new deck looks outstanding, you should probably frame that picture


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

My wife got her hands on it, now it's cut into meal-sized portions, Foodsaved and frozen.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

MadAl said:


> My wife got her hands on it, now it's cut into meal-sized portions, Foodsaved and frozen.


Sounds like the got the meat for a fine chilli sittin there in your freezer! Also great in beans. 
I got an 11.6lber in my freezer waitin to thaw out next week. Man do I love me some briskey :ss:chk


----------



## Akicita (Sep 16, 2008)

During much of the Spring, Summer, and Fall, we grill daily, even when its raining. Nothings off limits, vegetables, fruit, meat, even dessert. We have a brand new kitchen that we have barely used, we built it this last Spring. On weekends we have people over for dinner and have to get three grills going. We have one gas grill and two charcoal, I prefer the charcoal.:tu

By the way, those ribs look great, very tasty Im sure.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Akicita said:


> During much of the Spring, Summer, and Fall, we grill daily, even when its raining. Nothings off limits, vegetables, fruit, meat, even dessert. We have a brand new kitchen that we have barely used, we built it this last Spring. On weekends we have people over for dinner and have to get three grills going. We have one gas grill and two charcoal, I prefer the charcoal.:tu
> 
> By the way, those ribs look great, very tasty Im sure.


Thank you. I have done desserts as well. Grilled white peaches stuffed with marscarpone cheese and drizzled with a balsamic vinegar reduction or honey is nice.

:eevis my friend, do send us up a briskey pic when that badboy is done. And if you can fit a few slices of it in an envelope, send it down to me ok.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Provided my camera is back from service, I will definetly do so. I may even need to borrow a cam. But there will definetly be pics, somehow
:ss


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice lookin' ribs there brother!! BTW... if you have never had brisket chili you have to give it a try.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Smokin Gator said:


> Nice lookin' ribs there brother!! BTW... if you have never had brisket chili you have to give it a try.


Never had brisket chili, but darn it does that sound good! Do you smoke the brisket first then dice it up?


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

scottw said:


> Never had brisket chili, but darn it does that sound good! Do you smoke the brisket first then dice it up?


I have made it several ways, but yes you smoke the brisket and then chunck it up to put in the chili. As the chili cooks the meat will break down more so you won't have big hunks of meat in there.

My favorite is to use "burnt ends" I cook whole packer briskets for catering and competition. There are two parts to that... the point and the flat. The flat is the part you normally slice and the point is the rounder thicker end. I cook the brisket until the flat is done and then I separate the two. The point goes back on the cooker for about another hour. After that I take the point off and cube it into inch and a half or so cubes. I put more rub on then, put them in a pan, cover the pan with foil, and put them back in to cooker for another hour or so. What my family or customers don't scarf down I put in the freezer in vacuum sucked bags just for chili.


----------

